# Marcgravia



## Art93 (Mar 19, 2017)

So just got in some marcgarvia rectiflora and round leaf. But wanted to know which method would be better to have it grow. With spag moss around it. Or with dirt and some spaghnum moss? And what type of light? Thanks


----------



## mwallrath (Mar 8, 2013)

Hope all arrived in good order. I have wrapped the base in moist sphagnum with success. These have thrived under 4 x t5 39w HO 6500K fluorescents in a 36X18X18 exoterra with initial planting 1/2-bottom 1/3 tank depth. Good luck.


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

When I first started I always wrapped the base with sphagnum, and had very little success and most cuttings melted within a few days. The easiest and best way to root them is to simply lay them on a small bed on damp sphagnum.


----------



## Art93 (Mar 19, 2017)

Timbow said:


> When I first started I always wrapped the base with sphagnum, and had very little success and most cuttings melted within a few days. The easiest and best way to root them is to simply lay them on a small bed on damp sphagnum.


Ok will do thanks!


----------



## Art93 (Mar 19, 2017)

mwallrath said:


> Hope all arrived in good order. I have wrapped the base in moist sphagnum with success. These have thrived under 4 x t5 39w HO 6500K fluorescents in a 36X18X18 exoterra with initial planting 1/2-bottom 1/3 tank depth. Good luck.


They arrived perfectly, Thank you! But hopefully you have more marcgravia just in case?. But will try it with sphagnum.


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

Art93 said:


> They arrived perfectly, Thank you! But hopefully you have more marcgravia just in case?. But will try it with sphagnum.




Just lay them on the moss and be patient. Sometimes they root within days and sometimes it takes a month +. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neddy191 (Sep 29, 2009)

Timbow said:


> Just lay them on the moss and be patient. Sometimes they root within days and sometimes it takes a month +.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ive got several cuttings laying on spaghnum in my greenhouse tank. Once they do root, should I pot them in soil? It will probably be a few months until i set up new vivs ti put them in.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

neddy191 said:


> Ive got several cuttings laying on spaghnum in my greenhouse tank. Once they do root, should I pot them in soil? It will probably be a few months until i set up new vivs ti put them in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk




No, they don’t need soil. Just leave them on the sphagnum moss until you are ready to use in the viv. Just lay them in the viv, don’t try to “plant” them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KiraVivariums (Aug 19, 2017)

Yep, they're easy. I've tried laying them on my abg mix but they just root faster if they're set on sphagnum. You can also make a random cut 3" away from the top and it'll start branching out all over the place. I make a random snip anywhere along the length and it'll just start filling out even more, sometimes 5 or 6 new sprouts come out of it on both sides of the cut.


----------

